# عطل في جهاز الاشعة



## جبران المخلافي (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدينا مشكلة في جهاز الاشعة عند التصوير للعمود الفقري في الوضع الجانبي تضهر الصورة غير واضحة بصورة جيدة للطبيب حتى ولو تم رفع الدوز والاشعة الموجودة لدينا كورية الصنع
500ma
single phase
tube toshiba 125kv
لذلك نرجوا منكم ارسال لنا الرد عن كيفية اصلاح ذلك العطل بحيث والجهاز مركب منذو فترة لا تزيد عن شهرين( منتج جديد) ارسلوا لنا باسرع وقت جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudseleim (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اولا اعلي جرعه اشعه تعطي للمريض في lat l.s.s لذا يكون العيب في تجانس الجرعه حاول ان تضبط k.v مع m.a.s مع الشكر


----------



## jonaid313 (25 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
اذا كانت كميات ال (KV and MAS) موضوعه بشكل جيد فعليك التاكد مما يلي :

تطابق الافلام التي تستعملها مع نوع السكرين في الكسيتات (green or blue)
التأكد من جهاز تحميض الافلام ان كنت تستخدم جهاز تحميض (اذا الحراره مو مزبوطه ما بتطلع الصوره واضحه)
اذا كله تمام لازم تفحص كمية الاشعه التي تصدر عن الجهاز بواسطه (kv meter) اذا كمية الاشعه مو مزبوطه فانت بحاجه الى معايرة الجهاز حسب المانوال 

ابدأ بالعمل من الاسهل فالاصعب 

وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 فبراير 2010)

أنا أرجح أنا الجهاز غير مسنتر (in the center) بشكل جيد،،، تأكد من ذلك،،، وتأكد أن الأرض ليست مائلة


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للعطل المذكور الانتباه لمايلي:
الGRID هل تهتز أم لا ( طبعا لا تهتز في وضع ال GENERAL )
المريض سمين نزيد Kv

هذا مبدئيا


----------



## جبران المخلافي (28 فبراير 2010)

الخوة المهندسين كل هذةه الحلول فعلناها لكن للاسف مفيش فائدة افيدونا باسرع وقت تحياتي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 فبراير 2010)

تأك\ إذا كانت معايرة الجهاز صحيحة أم لا.... هل تم عمل معايرة للجهاز أم لا؟؟


----------



## eng.ahmedqd (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم :
اولا: جرب جميع الاوضاع التاليه الرجل واليد والحوض والصدر
تانيا:العمرد الفقري يعمل على وضع bucky chest
ثالثا:تاكد من ال tube يبعد عن bucky chest مسافة 120 سم
رابعا: اقترح وضع 70kv 20mAs or 75kv 25mAs (للسمين)


----------



## eng.ahmedqd (28 فبراير 2010)

السمين 75KV 25mAs


----------



## مهموم اليمن (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله اخى الفاضل/ مادمت تستخدم ;25ma 75kv


تاكد من رفع المولد الكهربائى او رفد القدره التى تستخدمها 
مع الشكر


----------



## جبران المخلافي (8 مارس 2010)

لا فائدة بكل الحلول يا اخوتي المهندسين


----------



## baseemsh (23 يونيو 2010)

هل باقي الصور المأخوذة واضحة اقصد صور غير العمود الفقري؟؟؟


----------



## rajai (23 يونيو 2010)

احتمالات عدم الوضوح في الصورة ترجع للاسباب التالية:
1- تاكد من وجودالاشعة السينية من خلال الكاسيت
2- كمية الدوز المعطاة للمريض قليلة, لذلك لا تظهر الصورة بشكل جيد
3- خلل في الgrid وهي نوعان متحرك وثابتة لكن الصورة يظهر فيها shadow في هذه الحالة
4-تأكد من ضبط collimator حيث يعمل على تحديد مساحة الاشعة الساقطة 
5- تاكد من ان الاشعة تسقط على الكاسيت بشكل مركز ومضبوط" bucky
6- تاكد من ان الكاسيت يعمل بشكل صحيح وعدم تعرضة للاشعة المرئية:5:


----------



## rajai (23 يونيو 2010)

*حاول*

طيب انا بدي اقترح شيئ اخر
ان تعمل صور اخرى وتشوف كيف الصور.


----------



## عبدالله عرابى (29 يونيو 2010)

*ردا على عطل جهاز الاشعه*

اذا كان الجهاز شغال كويس على باقى الاعضاء الصغيرة والصورة كويسة قم بضبط العوامل على 75 kv و100 ma والوقت على 4. sec يعنى 40 mas وصور خارج الباكى والمسافه بين tube والكاسيت 90 سم او 80سم وشوف الصورة ولو كويسه جرب داخل الباكى وزود العوامل شوية ولو الصورة مش كويسه حاول تقيس kv الخارج بkv meterلو فيه اختلاف كبير فى القراءة حاول تعيد معايرة الجهاز


----------



## semocol (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عندى مشكله فى جهاز اساعة الاسنان الاكس راى هو نوعه دى دوجزين المشكله انو بتظهر رساله بتقول err 12 وكمان بتطلع الصوره مش وضحه خالص افيدونى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس احمد ربيع (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم اما بعد اولا احب ان اخبرك ان اغلب الاجهزه الكوريه مش متعايره صح حتى ولو كانت جديده الانبوبه توشيبا لكن الجهاز فى الغالب ضعيف حتى ولو زودت الجرعه ------فده نصيبك اسف اما ممكن يكون العيب الوحيد هو ان الكهرباء مع الجرعه العاليه بتسحب كتير من الكهرباء ودى صعب شويه تلاحظها مع الاجهزه الدجيتال ولكن ممكن تلاحظها وانت بتشوف القرات خاصه بتاعه دخل الكهرباء او طريقه سهله عن طريق وضع كاسيت فاضى تحت الانبوبه واضبط القيم العاليه واطفى النور وادى جرعه وشوف المنظر ايه لو لاقيت ان الاشعه بتقوى فى الاول وبعدين بتضعف تعرف ان العيب هو ده اللى انا بقولك عليه ------طب الحل ايه يا باشمهندس احمد ممكن يكون معايره لقيم الجهاز ----- او الكهرباء مش مضبوطه ----او دائره البردج على الترنس محروق فيها واحد من الدايود --------------او التيوب مش متولفه مع الجهاز ------------او تعبانه وعايزه اما تتعاير او تتغير -----------وده اخر كلام ومتسالش حد تانى لان اللى بيجاوبك مهندس احمد ربيع ومدورش كتير ارجو اخبارى بعد متشوف على الاميل بتاعى [email protected]


----------



## yemeni66 (26 مارس 2013)

اخي الحبيب قبل الاجابة بسألك هل تظهرالصوره بجودة عالية لبقية الاعضاء


----------

